# Turkey



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi everyone.  To all of you who love a juicy, succulent bird, be it turkey, chicken, squab, or whatever, it is a really easy thing to achieve.  There is only one thing you have to do to guarantee success.  Pull the meat away from the heat when the breast meat reaches 160' F.  That's all.

I smoked another turkey on the grill, this time for my youngest sister's 50th birthday celebration.  I simplyremoved the giblets, and neck, washed and dried the bird, and put a little compound butter under the skin for flavor.  I placed it on a V-rack so as to easily move it on and off of the grill.  I rubbed it with a little butter on the skin to promote browning, and then placed it over a drip pan filled with 2 cups of water.  The divided beds of charcoal were hot, and covered with alder wood sticks.  I put the lid on, and adjusted all vents to half open.  I cooked for about ten minutes a pound, and then checked the meat temperature.  I had to cook the bird for ten more minutes to bring it up to the correct temperature.  I then removed it from the grill and cooked a spatchcoked chicken over a solid bed of coals, again checking for final temperature of 160' before pulling from the heat.

I carved both up by removing the whole breasts and slicing against the grain.  I also removed the meat from the thighs.  All of the meat was placed carefully in an electric roaster to keep it warm.  The drumsticks and wings, and the back meat also went into the roaster, along with all of the accumulated juices from the drip pan, and the broth made from boiling the neck and giblets.

Again, I got rave reviews.  One person even said that they were going to go out and purchase a Webber charcoal grill as she had never had such juicy and tender turkey or chicken.

It's not the grill people.  It's pulling the meat off of the heat when it reaches the correct temperature, and letting it rest before carving.  That's the secret.  Season with salt and herbs to taste.  you don't have to cook breast side down, then flip it.  you don't have to baste it.  you don't have to do anything to it except to let it cook.  And this is true whether you deep fry it, roast it in the oven, smoke it in a smoker, or cook it with or without smoke on a covered grill.  Indirect heat, and pulling it from the heat at the proper temp are all you need to worry about.  Your bird will be perfect every time.  You have my word.

Andy; and anyone else with a Webber, or who want to cook a turkey.  Please try this technique and post a comment about your results.  People are putting way too much work into cooking foul.  It's so simple.  And yes, I am on a campaign to let everyone know just how simple it is to cook a bird that could win competitions, hands down.

Of course, this technique is for cooking whole birds.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 23, 2012)

I agree, Chief.  I've been saying it for a long time.  If your chicken (or turkey) is dry, you cooked it too long.  I've smoked several whole chicken and a turkey breast on my Weber and they moist and delicious and were well received.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 23, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> I agree, Chief.  I've been saying it for a long time.  If your chicken (or turkey) is dry, you cooked it too long.  I've smoked several whole chicken and a turkey breast on my Weber and they moist and delicious and were well received.


This is why the DH is not allowed to roast fowl. His turkey usually ends up so dry, I feel as if I'm mouthing cardboard when eating the white meat. Sweet of him to take on the cooking, but one thing I hate is dry turkey.


----------



## 4meandthem (Jul 23, 2012)

My BIL cooks it just as described every year and they have been some of the best birds ever. He also purchases a free range bird.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 24, 2012)

Overcooking should be considered a crime, not becasue it is a problem in it self, but becasue most people who ever cook things then complain about bad recipe, tastless meat, I do not like turkey, I do not like pork, i do not like chicken, my food never comes out the same as restaurant, and so on and so force... it is simply annoying to listen to it.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jul 24, 2012)

So far this summer I have grilled one bone in turkey breast.  It came out great.   I can't believe how I slid by on the seat of my pants before I discovered using a Thermometer.  

If I can,  I like to slice up some onion,  lemon, maybe an apple and put in the cavity.    I don't know this, but I think it makes for a juicier bird.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 24, 2012)

Whiskadoodle said:


> So far this summer I have grilled one bone in turkey breast.  It came out great.   I can't believe how I slid by on the seat of my pants before I discovered using a Thermometer.
> 
> If I can,  I like to slice up some onion,  lemon, maybe an apple and put in the cavity.    I don't know this, but I think it makes for a juicier bird.



It may indeed, as the additional ingredients will absorb some of the heat, again keeping the bird from overcooking.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Aug 10, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> ...
> and cooked a spatchcoked chicken over a solid bed of coals, again checking for final temperature of 160' before pulling from the heat.
> ...
> It's pulling the meat off of the heat when it reaches the correct temperature, and letting it rest before carving.  That's the secret.  Season with salt and herbs to taste.
> ...



Going to try with a whole chicken in my oven, I hope to get a good outcome: I'm the only one in this house who really likes whole roasted chicken, so I need to get an impressive outcome! 
And I strongly SUPPORT your campaign, Chief Longwind Of The North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 10, 2012)

Luca Lazzari said:


> Going to try with a whole chicken in my oven, I hope to get a good outcome: I'm the only one in this house who really likes whole roasted chicken, so I need to get an impressive outcome!
> And I strongly SUPPORT your campaign, Chief Longwind Of The North



Let us know how your chicken came out.  I know it will be great, especially with your knowledge of using herbs and spices.

Another great technique, is to wrap the entire bird with strips of "streaky" bacon, and place everything on little balls of foil, to lift the bird off of the pan bottom.  Put some sliced mushrooms in the pan, along with carrot and onion.  When the bird is at 140', remove the bacon to let the skin brown.  The pan drippings then make an amazing gravy or sauce.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Hoot (Aug 10, 2012)

Great advice!!

But I thought this was gonna be a thread about Whiskey.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Aug 10, 2012)

Hoot said:


> Great advice!!
> 
> But I thought this was gonna be a thread about Whiskey.



No, unless "other Fowl" from "Chicken, Turkey & other Fowl" is a confidential codename for whiskey and grappa!


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Aug 10, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> ...
> Another great technique, is to wrap the entire bird with strips of "streaky" bacon, and place everything on little balls of foil, to lift the bird off of the pan bottom.  Put some sliced mushrooms in the pan, along with carrot and onion.  When the bird is at 140', remove the bacon to let the skin brown.  The pan drippings then make an amazing gravy or sauce.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



This looks wonderful.
I LOVE wrapping foods with strips of pancetta or speck, or other Italian salumi, but I never dared to do it on a whole chicken... And the "balls of foil" advice is another gem, thanks


----------



## Hoot (Aug 10, 2012)

Luca Lazzari said:


> No, unless "other Fowl" from "Chicken, Turkey & other Fowl" is a confidential codename for whiskey and grappa!



Well shucks, I didn't even see that!

The balls of foils is a great trick!
I have even used well washed stones to use as a rack.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Aug 10, 2012)

Hoot said:


> Well shucks, I didn't even see that!
> 
> The balls of foils is a great trick!
> I have even used well washed stones to use as a rack.



 Did they work properly?


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 10, 2012)

*Luca: I can eat a whole roast chicken myself*

I truly enjoy roast chicken, and of course, we do a roast turkey for Thanksgiving, however on the Sunday following the actual Thursday based holiday in the USA, as it is a laboral day for both of us ... We have a close knit group of expat friends and co-workers from around the globe and we enjoy celebrating ... 

I too, wrap bacon slices over the top of the chicken as Chief suggested ...  My mother used to do this.

Gives alot of flavor to the bird ...

Have super August Luca,
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## Hoot (Aug 10, 2012)

Luca Lazzari said:


> Did they work properly?


  Sure do! They need to be of similar height. I have used stones mainly at Rendezvous, when the Old Timer's disease caused me to forget to bring a rack for the dutch oven.


----------

